
Insomnia is now part of Kong - Doches
https://insomnia.rest/blog/insomnia-and-kong/
======
sdan
Is Insomnia something like Postman?

Sorry, the only Insomnia I know is an app that never let your Mac sleep...
although I’m not sure if that’s still around.

~~~
r_p4rk
Yeah, I'd argue better than postman because of the feature set and interface.
It's very pleasant to use for both REST APIs and GraphQL, highly recommend it
if you don't mind the electron tax.

~~~
jmartrican
More features than postman or better features? Postman has a ton of features,
so just trying to figure what you meant by calling Insomnia better because of
its feature set.

~~~
mey
I find it better, especially in how it fully isolates cookies.

